# My Map



## Justinian (Sep 24, 2012)

This is my map for my book


----------



## HKayG (Sep 24, 2012)

Is that writing yours? It's very pretty!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2012)

The edges are a little too jagged all over, maybe smooth a few of ever so slightly to mimic real continents (not to make it look just like them but to add realism)


----------



## Justinian (Sep 24, 2012)

I drew the map on a piece of paper, scanned it to photoshop, added the old paper look and font, as well as color, and saved it as a photo.
Also, thank you for the criticism. Do you mean that I should round the edges of the continents some more, or thin the line?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2012)

Round just a little, keep some jagged, but every now and then use a smoother line with slight indents.
See what I mean?


----------



## Cran (Sep 24, 2012)

I like the artwork. I think what's missing is a sense of scale - the shorelines suggest a high-stand sea level (ie, lowlands flooded) or islands at scales ranging from 1:25000 to 1:100000. I'm assuming the map is not the entire world, but only the region where the story is set.


----------



## Justinian (Sep 24, 2012)

This is one region. Also, I will try to round the edges more. Thanks


----------



## Cran (Sep 24, 2012)

Depending on the scale, you might not need to smooth the shorelines.


----------



## Justinian (Sep 24, 2012)

Length of the compass is 10 miles


----------



## Cran (Sep 24, 2012)

OK, so point to point on the compass represents 10 miles, how long is it on the page? 1 inch? 
If so, then the *scale = 1*:633,600


----------



## Justinian (Sep 24, 2012)

how do you get that equation? Thats amazing


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 24, 2012)

I like it - it certainly surpasses any ability I have to put pen to paper and come up with something like that. I like the names too, they are intriguing & mysterious.


----------



## Cran (Sep 25, 2012)

Justinian said:


> how do you get that equation? Thats amazing


Well, there are 63, 360 inches in a mile; therefore 633, 600 inches in 10 miles. 
That makes the ratio 1:633,600, assuming that 1 inch on the map represents 10 miles in the world. 

Also, 1"=10mi is not an uncommon map ratio.


----------



## Potty (Sep 25, 2012)

Nah, Cran just has nothing better to do with his time than play with an abacus. I agree with Nox on this one, smooth out some of the edges. But it's a good effort. I have a stack of paper with attempts at drawing maps on. You're doing better than me.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 25, 2012)

Cran's mind is an amazing thing, isn't it? Not the first time he's blown me away with his abilities.  

I like the map, but would agree that, at least in our world, the continents don't look so jagged, so it might make it more real in the readers mind of you smoothed them just a bit.


----------



## Cran (Sep 25, 2012)

Keep in mind that these are _not_ continents; they are something like the Channel Islands or the Hebrides and a piece of mainland. That's what a scale of 1:633 600 means. At that scale, the map covers an area roughly 120 miles by 90 miles, or something like that portion of the Caribbean from Jamaica to Cuba to Haiti. 

I imagine that more of Justinian's world will be revealed in the sequels.


----------



## Justinian (Sep 25, 2012)

Once I get photoshop again, Ill do it. My computer just broke down.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2012)

Justinian said:


> Once I get photoshop again, Ill do it. My computer just broke down.



ugh computer crashes, the bane of my exsistance!


----------



## Justinian (Sep 25, 2012)

You'd think computer crashes would happen less often nowadays, but i guess not


----------



## vangoghsear (Sep 25, 2012)

It needs a sea serpent.  Check out some old maps; they often show a sea serpent in open sea somewhere.  

Google Image Result for http://www.nfld.com/archive/maps/7-t44.jpg


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2012)

oh that'd be so cool!


----------



## Cran (Sep 25, 2012)

And warning signs? 

_Here be Monsters!_​


----------



## vangoghsear (Sep 25, 2012)

Actually Cran, I just read that in ancient times, the sea serpents were shown to indicate uncharted areas, so they were the warning signs.  So the sea serpent would go near the Unknown Land.


----------



## Cran (Sep 25, 2012)

Not unknown, but _uncharted_ land or sea.

Survivor or witness tales didn't count as charted.


----------



## vangoghsear (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree with you, Cran.  The OP noted it as "Unknown Land".  Uncharted is a better term I think.  

Also, the shoreline surrounding that land mass _should_ probably be smoother with less detail.

I like the artwork of the map very much, by the way Justinian.


----------



## Justinian (Sep 25, 2012)

Im trying to keep it simple. In my world, sea serpents don't exist. The major sea monster is the Filocian, which is able to both swim and fly. They usualy communicate before the traveler enters its waters that it is its territory.


----------



## Cran (Sep 25, 2012)

vangoghsear said:


> I agree with you, Cran.  The OP noted it as "Unknown Land".  Uncharted is a better term I think.
> 
> Also, the shoreline surrounding that land mass _should_ probably be smoother with less detail.


 Yes, estimated or averaged shorelines were drawn for uncharted lands - inlets and embayments were not included if not properly surveyed (mapped).


----------

